# December Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is Horses and Christmas/seasonal photos. So you can participate with a Christmas/season related photo of a horse.

You will have from December 7 to December 19 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of December 19, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is a Christmas picture from a couple years ago!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My late Mustang gelding John. :Angel:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

It was so fun dressing Chivas up and he seemed to enjoy it too! 

*Merry Christmas!!!!*


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Little Diego's first time dressing up. He wasn't sure he liked it... this is Izzie's 7th year dressing up haha


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote!


----------

